

On Swedish Billionaires - spindritf
http://www.nationalreview.com/agenda/364163/guest-post-tino-sanandaji-swedish-billionaires-reihan-salam

======
spindritf
The article is a response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6653093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6653093)

